# 6 month after RAI - need your help!!



## Stacy777 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Everybody
I really need your help as my doc is not explaining me what is going on and what is expected.
I got to ER in Summer 2012 with HR of 160 and found out that i was hyper..
HR pills and thyroid pills were not changing picture so we came to RAI. Tyroid was visibly big. Diagnosed as Graves..

My lab tests in Sep 2012 before Rai were:
TSH <0.01 (0.4-4.5)
T4 FREE 4.6 (0.8-2.7)
T3 FREE 11.9 (2.3-4.2)

Rai was in Oct 12.
Thyroid was gone visually very fast.

Blood in Jan 13
TSH 0.53 (in range)
T4 free 1.2 (in range)
T3 free 2.9 (in range)
TSI 437 (<140)
Doc said - thyroid is dying, we have result.

But March 1st new blood test shows worse picture:
TSH 0.01 ! (again low as before RAI)
T4 free 1.2 (stable in range)
T3 free 3.7 (higher then Jan but still in range)
TSI 485 (much our our range and even worse then in Jan)
Doc said - nothing understandable. He says we need more time to understand the process and put new test for 6 weeks (04/15/13) and visit to him in May!!

Most interesting fact is that i AM NOT TAKING hormones as after i started in December in several weeks i got to ER with high HR again. Then i was told to stop (doc was waiting for over hormones to leave) and to start again. But i still did not start (march blood is month without hormones) and i feel OK.

But i still do not understand what is going on and i need you help in this!
Thank you!!!
Stacy


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Honestly? It may not of worked, and you may need another round of RAI. I had a similar occurrence-my levels weren't as high as yours, but pre-RAI I was hyper, two months later I was within normal range and feeling pretty good, then about three months post that, my thyroid started heading back to where it was before with all the symptoms. Granted, it can take a few months for your thyroid to even out, but I was always told by my endo (and maybe everyone is different) that by six months post RAI, you should know whether or not if you need another RAI treatment. With numbers like yours, you very well might.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Agreed, as I just had my second round of RAI about a month ago. It is not a sure fire 1 dose wonder.


----------

